# Monmouth Coffee



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just received an order from Monmouth Coffee. It didn't have a roast date only a best before date on it so I called them.

The person who answered the phone said the best before date is 2 months after roast, however she said it could've been roast as early as the 5th.

I didn't think to question that as toward the end of the call my daughter was desperate for my attention, at least that was better than zero info that a best before date gives you.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was under the impression that the roaster has to keep a log which identifies when an item was roasted, to ensure correct stock rotation. Part of the issie is that Trading Standards do not have a definition for the word 'fresh'. The question asked though, must be answered by them and clearly they cannot


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For me No roast date = no order


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am with you on that one but since I had the coffee I wanted to know when it was roasted. No more orders from me sadly.


----------



## peterh (Jan 16, 2014)

It's a bit ironic because when I've bought beans from their Covent Garden shop and asked when they were roasted, the server consulted a chart on the wall was was able to tell me immediately. Pity they can't label mail order bags up - it can't take much effort.

Was there any indication of a batch or lot number? I would have thought there should be to give at least a semblance of traceability.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's just laziness.... If they can produce a chart for sellers then how hard can it be to add it to the label.

The average Jo on the street won't be bothered tho


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Daren said:


> The average Jo on the street won't be bothered tho


You've hit the nail on the head.

Until we start asking for or demanding roast dates then the roasters will not implement these features.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I work about 100m from Monmouth street and have bought beans from there a few times. I've never felt they were really worth the fairly high price.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're OK, got a big rep as one of the first on the London scene I think but they're mainly hype now.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

if in doubt, don't buy


----------



## Jimmytheparsons (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a similar problem, thoguht I would be a hero and risk it. Regretted it instantly, not at all an enjoyable drink so it was pretty much a wasted bag. My new philosophy is no roast date, no purchase!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

1st shots poured, well it's nice it's a good espresso nothing special some fruit on the nose and in the cup. Also on the nose a sweet nut like aroma. In milk it's milk chocolate and a not overpowering sweetness.

As I couldn't get a roast date. I don't know if I have opened it too early or not so will see.

It's been over 2 years since I bought from them and I don't see any reason to shorten that next time.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Looking at the negative comments above, I'm aware that I'm getting a different story from my son, who buys from them. He finds they compare well with James Gourmet and others, and is particularly fond of their Brazilians. This is an old thread and maybe things are different in 2019.


----------

